# My latest restore project



## retrobob (Aug 20, 2014)

I have restored a 1957 Coke machine, a 1947 pinball machine, and a 1939 Worlds Fair Popcorn machine.  This gas pump is a Wayne 70.  all the pieces are there and the disassembling has begun.  I will have it all powder coated.  The insides will be gutted and a display area with glass shelves will take their place. 

When it is completed, it will be displayed in my garage/man cave.   

Hopefully, I can remember to post up some progress pics in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice...be sure to post pics.


----------



## zannej (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh wow! I look forward to the pics!


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2014)

That's awesome, I have an old pump I need to restore at some point.


----------



## retrobob (Aug 21, 2014)

Did anyone notice the price of the gas?  25 gallons for $2.22, that amounts to about $.09 per gallon.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2014)

And now you can't even get one gallon for that price.


----------



## Mickm (Aug 21, 2014)

Retrobob,
That will make an awesome display!
Please post pics as you go.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## retrobob (Aug 24, 2014)

Finally got it gutted and apart.  Damn, this thing beat me up.  Rusty screws nuts and bolts are a real knuckle buster.  Going to have it sand blasted next week so I can examine the body skin.  So far, things are going as I had anticipated.  Will post more pics as I progress.


----------



## Mickm (Aug 24, 2014)

retrobob,
Excellent! Did you encounter any old gas during the assembly?
I'll be keeping an eye on this project for sure.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## retrobob (Aug 25, 2014)

Mickm said:


> retrobob,
> Excellent! Did you encounter any old gas during the assembly?
> I'll be keeping an eye on this project for sure.
> Cheers!
> Mickm



I have it completely disassembled and ready to go to the sand blasting shop.  No gas so far, but I have not removed the lenses.  Found out it is a 1940 model, Wayne 70 C.  No wonder the nuts, bolts and screws beat me to death.  75 years of grime and rust is a real knuckle buster.  

Will post up pics later today. 

Cheers.

Bob H.


----------



## retrobob (Aug 25, 2014)

Front, back doors, side panels and top ready for the sand blast.


----------



## retrobob (Oct 13, 2014)

Just finished this restoration of a 1940 Wayne 70 gas pump.  It was a genuine knuckle buster to take apart.  Nearly 75 years of dirt, grease, grime and rust.  Here is a before and after pic.










Made the pump into a "cabinet" to store all of my car cleaning stuff.  





I put it in the "Retro Vette Nest Garage"


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 14, 2014)

That turned out _nice_ Bob!


----------



## Mickm (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice job Bob!
What's next?
cheers!
Mickm


----------



## retrobob (Oct 14, 2014)

Mickm said:


> Very nice job Bob!
> What's next?
> cheers!
> Mickm


Looking around for some sort of oil can rack.  Damned things seem to be very pricy on the net.  I'll find one some where and probably give it a new life.  I will keep you posted.  

Cheers for you and your family.  Peace!


----------



## Mickm (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, a lot of the old automobilia is getting pricey....when you can find it.

I am about to build me a new house and shop. Once I'm in I plan to restore my Vendo 56 machine. Any tips or advice Bob?

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## retrobob (Oct 15, 2014)

Mickm said:


> Yep, a lot of the old automobilia is getting pricey....when you can find it.
> 
> I am about to build me a new house and shop. Once I'm in I plan to restore my Vendo 56 machine. Any tips or advice Bob?
> 
> ...



Since I don't know the condition of the Vendo, if it is a total restore, take it completely apart.  Sand blast the cabinet and have a quality person rework the cooling system.  Keep as much of it as possible in the original condition.  Use decals instead of trying to hand paint the letters.  They are readily available online.   Replace all the rubber door gaskets/glass gaskets.  Otherwise, it will not cool properly and will condense the moisture inside the glass, causing the moisture to collect and cause rust.  Take your time.  Also, get on one of the Coke forums and find the DuPont paint code.  I cannot remember what it is.  A local paint supply house should be able to do the correct colors for you.  I would also use single stage paint.  

Good luck.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 15, 2014)

Suddenly I'm hungry for a malt, a chilli dog, and a side of onion rings.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2014)

Riff_Raff said:


> Suddenly I'm hungry for a malt, a chilli dog, and a side of onion rings.



I'll move the Vette for ya...


----------



## retrobob (Oct 16, 2014)

Riff_Raff said:


> Suddenly I'm hungry for a malt, a chilli dog, and a side of onion rings.



Come on over.  You are welcome anytime.


----------



## retrobob (Oct 16, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'll move the Vette for ya...



You, and a lot of other folks.  Come for a visit.  I'll give you a ride.


----------



## Barrie (Oct 16, 2014)

Beautiful job Sir! View attachment 2428


----------



## retrobob (Oct 17, 2014)

Barrie said:


> Beautiful job Sir! View attachment 2428



Thank you!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Dec 15, 2014)

We need to update to C-7s.  First I have to catch up with two split window and 427 66 coupe.  The new design is really tempting


----------



## retrobob (Dec 16, 2014)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> We need to update to C-7s.  First I have to catch up with two split window and 427 66 coupe.  The new design is really tempting



Well, I would like the opportunity to re-design the rear end of the C-7.  If you have a split window coupe, you have all you need.  I will trade you my 99 FRC.


----------



## Mickm (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice on my Vendo Bob. It will be a total restoration. I did have the complete cooling unit redone a couple of years ago and it cools perfectly. But just as you mention, the gaskets are original and have quite doing their job so the area around the door has been sweating and has started some very minor rust in those area.
I am sure I will be reaching out for advice as I progress.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## retrobob (Dec 17, 2014)

Mickm said:


> Thanks for the advice on my Vendo Bob. It will be a total restoration. I did have the complete cooling unit redone a couple of years ago and it cools perfectly. But just as you mention, the gaskets are original and have quite doing their job so the area around the door has been sweating and has started some very minor rust in those area.
> I am sure I will be reaching out for advice as I progress.
> Cheers!
> Mickm



No problem.  Anytime you need some help, let me know.  Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Dec 17, 2014)

retrobob said:


> Well, I would like the opportunity to re-design the rear end of the C-7.  If you have a split window coupe, you have all you need.  I will trade you my 99 FRC.



My wives summer driver is a 75 42k convertible.  I really don't have any interest in later years , .... except a 14 or 15.  Were on the hunt for a 62 or older.  If I buy a restored expensive version than we would sell one of the split windows.
My summer project is a 63 Bel Air 2 door post, a former W engine car. West coast body which doesn't need panels or paint.
I have a 68 L-88 engine minus carb and air cleaner if you want to put some spark in that C-5.


----------



## Mickm (Dec 17, 2014)

StingRayCaretaker,
IF you decide to sell one of the split windows, would you let me know? I have been looking for one.

Bob,
Thanks, I am quite certain I will be looking to you for some advice at some point and time during my restoration.

Merry Christmas guys!
Mickm


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't believe the prices they sell for.  Half correct projects start at 40k.  One year only parts make them very costly if not complete.


----------



## retrobob (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year to all.  May 2015 bring you all good health and wonderful times with family and friends.


----------



## havasu (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year to you as well Bob!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jul 16, 2015)

The C-1 trail has come to an end.  We purchased a 1960 290 hp big brake fuel injected car, original down to the owners manual, with a tom of options.  Stored for 33 years a bit of a project to get it running.
Two weeks later I found a 1961 soft top only in a thousand pieces.  Bought it for the price of a good frame.  Incidently its a southern car with cleanest frame I have ever seen on a C-1.  About 85% of the parts are present so.... puzzle it is.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 16, 2015)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> The C-1 trail has come to an end.  We purchased a 1960 290 hp big brake fuel injected car, original down to the owners manual, with a tom of options.  Stored for 33 years a bit of a project to get it running.
> Two weeks later I found a 1961 soft top only in a thousand pieces.  Bought it for the price of a good frame.  Incidently its a southern car with cleanest frame I have ever seen on a C-1.  About 85% of the parts are present so.... puzzle it is.



Sounds like a great project, post some pics when you can.


----------

